# [IDEA] [Help Wanted] Android/Nexus Resource Website



## wad3g (Jun 15, 2011)

Mod Type:: Wallpaper

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
I'm thinking about starting up a resource-type website to host my ROM wallpapers, as well as some other textured wallpapers of mine. It got me thinking of maybe just turning this into a android/nexus resource website.

An easy place to build lists/projects for whatever we need them for. You could have a page for say 'CyanogenMod' and under that page you would have the usual links to gapps, irc channel, download links, different versions (M1 v Nightly), but you could also have anything else cyanogenmod-related on here (i.e. wallpapers, mods, etc.). If this were the setup we could have a contributor(s) to each ROM page to keep them up-to-date.

I'd like some help to get some ideas flowing, but mainly just trying to see if anyone would be interested in helping me. I know this would be useful for me, so maybe it would be for others as well.

This is the mock-up CMS based website I started (haven't done anything to it really). Let me know of your interest and we can chat.

Here's the link: http://goo.gl/5Tssc


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

You realize you just asked on a developer's site for ideas on how to make a competing developer site, right?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wad3g (Jun 15, 2011)

akellar said:


> You realize you just asked on a developer's site for ideas on how to make a competing developer site, right?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Not a competing developers site, maybe I didn't make myself clear.

There are x amount of Cyanogenmod threads, Paranoid Android, AOKP, and so forth. A centralized location where links to these threads are posted, as opposed to skimming through the forums for a mod, or trying to find a newly posted mod you may not know about.

Also, another example would be say you switch from AOKP where there are 1,000 different mods, to one of the lesser known ROM's, or there just aren't that many mods available for said new ROM. Instead of having to search here and XDA (since each have ROM's and Mod's the other doesn't have) you could use this resource.


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

Always got to be a smart guy in every thread

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wad3g (Jun 15, 2011)

Rootuser3.0 said:


> Always got to be a smart guy in every thread
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Gracias


----------

